# RDX Drive on USB: no hotplug event



## zwieblum (Apr 21, 2019)

I have a TANDBERG RDX device (SATA variant) attached to a SATA-USB-adapter. When running Linux, I get events when a media is inserted (this triggers a backup program). Now I try to get the same functionality on FreeBSD 12, but I fail to get events when a media is inserted. 
I do get events when I call 
	
	



```
usbconfig reset
```
 - but that clutters my logfile with messages like these, when no device is attached:

```
Apr 20 19:20:00 server kernel: uhub0: at usbus0, port 1, addr 1 (disconnected)
Apr 20 19:20:00 server kernel: ugen0.2: <Sunplus Technology Inc. USB to Serial-ATA bridge> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Apr 20 19:20:00 server kernel: umass0: at uhub0, port 7, addr 42 (disconnected)
Apr 20 19:20:00 server kernel: da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
Apr 20 19:20:00 server kernel: da0: <TANDBERG RDX 0044>  s/n TANDBERGRD6520236564           detached
Apr 20 19:20:00 server kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Periph destroyed
Apr 20 19:20:00 server kernel: umass0: detached
Apr 20 19:20:00 server kernel: uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
```

Is there a way I to get media-inserted events with this sort of device?


----------

